# New Jersey Plumbing License



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I am trying to figure out.. do you need apprenticeship to apply for master license in new jersey.. im getting mixed answers from websites and plumbers .. Anyone here a new jersey master plumber that can tell me what they needed or went through..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Correct answer is below. Sorry I almost mis-informed you.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nooooo....

This is it:



> ASSEMBLY, No. 1742
> STATE OF NEW JERSEY
> 208th LEGISLATURE
> INTRODUCED FEBRUARY 23, 1998
> ...


----------



## apollo (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes you need 4 year RECOGNIZED apprentceship, either through a trades school or Local Union. Everything must be documented. Hope this helps


----------



## Seabee1 (Feb 22, 2011)

4 yr vo-tec if non union. County usually offers it.


----------



## JMan (Jul 31, 2016)

Does the plumbers license board look for W2's and or 1099's from the licensed plumber who you worked for? Do they really do their research on pay stubs etc? I am asking because my boss was out of work for about eight months but I still went to the trade school.

Just curious if the license board is going to pick up on the missing eight months recorded of employment.

Thank you, any insight or personal experience would be appreciated!


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

JMan said:


> Does the plumbers license board look for W2's and or 1099's from the licensed plumber who you worked for? Do they really do their research on pay stubs etc? I am asking because my boss was out of work for about eight months but I still went to the trade school.
> 
> Just curious if the license board is going to pick up on the missing eight months recorded of employment.
> 
> Thank you, any insight or personal experience would be appreciated!


I got my license in 1999. All I had to produce was 5 years of consecutive W2 forms. I didn't have to produce any pay stubs. As long as your w2's are consecutive you should be fine. The board does not except 1099 forms as proof of employment. At least they didn't then and I'm pretty sure they still don't


----------

